# Experience, Opinions, and Reviews on Hoegger's Goat Supplies



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

I have, from ADGA, every now and then magazines that come in. About twice a year I get a Hoegger Supply magazine. I really like the looks of their products. They seem nice. But ya know sometimes even the nicest looking stuff isn't always best. I actually really don't know HOW I get these magazines, I would guess from ADGA since they are the only ones who know my address XD

I am wanting to buy two goat tubes from the magazine. Here is a link to it

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/images/P/Goat Tubeweb.jpg

I want them for my Nubian and Boer since this winter is just getting worse and worse and I don't want them cold. Should I go on and buy two from Hoegger?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've heard they are a very very good company, I've never heard anything negative about them.

We've never ordered from them, but thought about it once. I think the service fee or shipping was the only thing that turned me off - I was able to get the same thing/similar at Jeffers for less. 
I've ordered from Jeffers 3 or 4 times and they've always been fantastic.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I've never bought those, but everything that I have gotten from Hoegger's has been of great quality. I just made another order the other day actually. I think they're a great company - family-owned, small and friendly. They raise goats themselves so they know what they're doing. They even welcome you to call if you have any sort of goat-related question... they'll do their best to find an answer for you.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Hoegger is a great company but they're expensive on many things.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have had good response from Hoeggers and also from Jeffers...both great places IMO. And I have bought a LOT of supplies! A lot of what is in my post in the link(2nd post), was ordered through Jeffers and Hoeggers..., and no problems. In fact, I had one order come with a broken bottle,e-mailed the company and had a replacement sent and received within a few days.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/goat-meds-139855/


----------



## cherioneal (Jan 3, 2013)

Hmmm,... I need to get one of these magazines & have a look at their products. I generally build or craft things. Would be nice to order things ready to go.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I've never bought tubes from them. I did buy my strainers and filter. They were good to deal with and the product was quality.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

We had thought about buying one of those for Miracle (200lbs. Boer) earlier this year. We actually ended up making our own goat coat out of an old blanket. Next year, we are going to get some fleece from Joann's and make several more so we can change them and wash them when need be. She really enjoyed her coat this year.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I also have ordered a lot from Hoeggers. I have never had a problem, they are very prompt in sending out the orders.
I have also ordered from Jeffers, another good company. I wouldn't hesitate to order from either one of them again.


----------



## amiandhergoats (Nov 14, 2012)

I love Hoeggers for dairy supplies. We buy all of our stainless steel pails, strainers, ladles. I've also purchased kidding supplies from them, when Jeffers didn't have what I needed. For meds, I buy from Jeffers. For other stuff, I buy from Hoeggers. They have an adorable catalog, and a nice section of gift items too!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I order everything i can from Hoeggers, I LOVE LOVE LOVE them..did i say love yet? hehe


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I've only had great experiences with Hoeggers.

Though I do want to add, it is unlikely those goat tubes will keep them warm like you'd like. In fact, it may make them colder. It'll compress their fur. Their fur keeps them warm by trapping air in the downy layer underneath the guard hairs. If all the fur is flattened, it looses the ability to insulate the goat against the cold.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I like Hoegger's quite a lot, but being in AZ, I don't order anything from them that I need in less than 10 days.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

That looks awesome I want one


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I have purchased several things from them at different times and I have never had anything at all but the best of experiences with them. However a few times I decided to price check and did find the item elsewhere cheaper, so I bought it some place else. Like almost everyone else, I also buy from jeffers, and usually when i find a better price it is on meds from jeffers.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 30, 2016)

I haven't had the same experience as the others. I was going to order hay racks 2 months ago and was told they were back ordered. Fair enough. I ordered 9 days ago and my credit card was charged. I just called to see when they will be arriving and was told they are on back order. Why did they take the order and charge my card when they didn't have the item in stock and didn't tell me as such. I wouldn't have known about this had I not called. In fairness, they did offer to credit the charge back to my card. This order was under $100.00 but I had settled on getting their milking system this year that is close to $2,000.00. Now I have to reconsider.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

In recent years the service has gone way down.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

I had good experience with them until last spring. Two different orders. They charged my card right away, but never sent the product. At some point they posted on their site that they were behind because of unusually high numbers of kiddings. Fine, I understand, but after 3 month I canceled the orders.

seems like they could have hired people to help or something. I thought it was unethical to charge the card when they knew they were behind, should have charged when sent. Maybe they didn't have time, which I understand, but that's poor customer service.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Their online catalog does not say things are not in stock. You are charged right away. The last several times I've ordered, when the order did arrive, there was no indication when the missing items would arrive. They did arrive, months later. The last time, over half my order was missing, with no indication when they would arrive. I let them know after 1 month this was unacceptable and they have neither sent me the items nor given me a refund. They will not return my emails, they hang up on me when I get through on the phone. I told them they were actually harming my goats by not letting me know my selenium was not coming. They told me I was not in a selenium deficient area. All my kids this Spring were born weak, with leg problems, resulting in vet visits and buying BoSe. Vet would not give it to me without seeing the goats first. I've had to buy separately all those supplies they would not send. All this without a refund. Make up your own mind. I have the emails back and forth to back me up on this. Hoeggers is no longer a proper business.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I used to order from them, awesome company, and then last spring I ordered a disbudding iron (paid for in full) months later I hadn't received it, I email them, no reply, called them and they said it was out of stock they'd get it to me soon. It's been over a year and I still don't have a disbudding iron.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I ordered from Hoeggers for years but the past few years I have had nothing but problems. Every order half of the items had to be back ordered but were charged to me before they were ever sent out. I waiting weeks for backorders to come in and then finally cancelled out my orders. Glad to hear you are having luck with them. Maybe there have been some changes. 
I like Jeffers, Premier and Caprine supply. Have always had good luck with them. I don't like being charged for items and then they are back ordered and have to wait for weeks and weeks. Never had that happen with these other companies.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I use Jeffers and Valley Vet for the most part. I sadly no longer order from Hoeggers...


----------



## 2ndchancefarm (Jan 29, 2016)

I placed an order with Hoeggers last October and have YET to receive the entire order despite phone calls, emails, and a letter to the company. (5 months!) They were always nice on the phone, but didn't resolve the issues. I guess I will just have to resign myself to the fact that it will never be properly handled nor will I receive the two items that remain outstanding. I will say that the first time I called in to check on the status of backordered or missing items I was told that they would have some of them drop shipped immediately. Those items came within days....and they came from Jeffers. Hmmmm. In contrast, Caprine Supply and Jeffers have provided good customer service. Just not a fan of Hoeggers.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The original owners passed it down to the next generation and now the grandchildren are involved. Most companies don't make it on the third generation. What a shame, I have literally spend tons of $$ with them. Now we use Caprine Supply, PBS, Jeffers and a few more.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 30, 2016)

*Belly Milking Machine*

Hoegger Supply has been a bust for me so I won't order their milking system. I'm very disappointed in them. But I am 65 years old and am tired of milking twice a day. My wife physically can't help. I have other family that want to help but milking has been a challenge for them. A good milking machine is the answer for them (and me). I only have a few purebred Nubians, not a big herd. Any recommendations for a system? I like the belly pail system for clean up. How is this Ultimate EZ Milker? I'm not very computer smart. Should I be on a different "thread" since I'm done talking about Hoegger Supply?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do a search on milking machine, some threads should come up.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

This thread was started in 2013, that's why there are positive comments, but in the last couple years they have really gone down hill. There are numerous, TERRIBLE reviews on Hoeggers now. I for sure will never purchase from them.


----------



## lazyjfarm (Jul 12, 2016)

I just got ripped off by Hoegger farmyard.ordered a cheese over 3wks.ago they keep saying they will send it out tomorrow. Now there ph.is no longer in service. Checked BBB there a bad company now ,I have used them in the past,but never again to many good co.Jeffers,Nasco,QC or even Premier


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah, poor service and bad advise given by them. I go thru Jeffers and New England Cheese for my supplies.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They used to be a great company. I am so sorry they are no longer reputable. They had great stuff!


----------

